# avoir l'air cramé



## la-ta

Hola a todos, podrían decirme cuál es la traducción de *"l'air cramé"* en la siguiente oración: _Ils ont l'air cramé les Espagnols, mes favoris du départ... _
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola La-ta:

Deberías saber ya que necesitamos conocer el contexto para poder contestarte. Así, tal cual, solo te puedo decir que "cramer" es "quemar".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## la-ta

Hola Gévy, 
es lo único que tengo, a mi tambien me desconcierta, es una conversación sobre el mundial: 
- Moi j'ai un petit penchant pour l'Espagne, mdr, mes origines, mais que le meilleur gagne de toute façon!
- Ils ont l'air cramé les Espagnols, mes favoris du départ...

Es todo lo que tengo, gracias!!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Pues no sé si tendrá relación con la expresión, también de argot, "c'est grillé" (= c'est foutu => ¿están acabados?). Ni idea, nunca lo he oído utilizar de esta guisa, así que voy un poco al tuntún. 

A ver si alguien puede darte una explicación más fiable que la mía. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## la-ta

Gracias Gévy. 
Lo busqué en varios diccionarios pero no he encontrado nada tampoco.
Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Paquita

Lo entiendo igual que Gévy. Pienso que se han inventado la expresión (que tampoco conozco) para darle énfasis a la idea.

"grillé" en su sentido normal es "asado" es decir (todavía) comible , y "cramé", quemado o sea sin remedio.


----------



## esteban

Yo sí he oído la expresión en contextos deportivos. Si dices de un futbolista que "il a l'air cramé", das a entender que básicamente ya no le da el cuerpo para seguir jugando, ...

En français : 

Il a l'air cramé
Il est à bout de souffle/force
Il n'en peut plus
...

En español:

Está agotado
Está hecho polvo
Está fundido
...

Saludos
esteban


----------



## janpol

> citation :
> Il a l'air cramé
> Il est à bout de souffle/force
> Il n'en peut plus


 
+ il est cuit


----------



## la-ta

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Frederf

Hola,

¡Seguro que no lo encontrarás en un diccionario! Esta conversación es una ilustración del problema del los jóvenes con el lenguaje (incluido yo) => atribuyen sentidos nuevos a las palabras ya existentes. Yo solía emplear "je suis cramé" para decir "estoy cansado". También significa "me han pillado". Depende del contexto y de la persona que lo utiliza.


----------



## la-ta

¡Gracias Frederf !


----------



## GURB

Hola
Confirmo el sentido muy corriente en el mundo del deporte.
Significa estar completamente agotado/ rendido/ destrozado
Estar hecho añicos/ papilla/ puré/ estar baldado...
Con la distinción que  caracteriza a nuestros mayores deportistas, a veces se les va la lengua y es bastante corriente oirles decir: *no puedo más, estoy hecho una m...*
Un saludo y...viva la Roja seguro que mañana va a demostrar que no está hecha polvo. ¡Faltaría más!


----------



## swift

Hola:

A la americana (para variar): parece que les hubiera pasado un tren encima.

Pero si lo que quieres decir es que contra los holandeses no tienen chance, entonces: están fritos. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Nanon

swift said:


> Pero si lo que quieres decir es que contra los holandeses no tienen chance, entonces: están fritos.


Pero en este caso no se emplearía _cramé_, sino _ils sont foutus_ o, si insistes en cocinarlos, _c'est cuit pour eux..._  _(ils vont passer à la casserole !)_


----------



## swift

Era una chanza, Anne. 

Otra idea: están fundidos (como una bombilla ).


----------



## Seelewig

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Buenos días.

En un chiste, escrito en lenguaje muy coloquial, también encuentro *cramé*, pero no parece encajar con ninguno de los sentidos expresados.
Un alumno le pide a su compañero que le deje copiar el trabajo de clase (los deberes), y el otro está de acuerdo, pero le pide que haga algún cambio, para que no sea o no se vea _*cramé*_. (?)

¿Qué podría significar aquí? El breve diálogo es como sigue (dejo las abreviaturas para que se vea el tono):

- Je peux recopier sur ton devoir stp?
- Oe mais change un peu faut pas que ça soit cramé
- Tkt
(Y termina con dos imágenes juntas, una de Dragon Ball y otra de Avengers, por las que se da a entender que los creadores de la segunda hubieran plagiado la primera).

Muchas gracias.


----------



## jprr

Hola, tiene relación con este sentido:


Frederf said:


> También significa "*me han pillado*". Depende del contexto y de la persona que lo utiliza.


Faut pas que ce soit cramé => que no sea demasiado fácil pillarnos / que no se vuelva jodida la cosa [de antemano].


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

En Argentina diríamos:
-para que no estemos al horno
-o estamos al horno
-porque si no, estamos al horno


----------



## Seelewig

OK, ¡muchas gracias!


----------

